# The new girls and there tank...



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi I really need to know what you guys think about the tank set up. Are the pots ok that way or should I try to space them out more? The girls do not have names yet because I have to get to know them first. LOL The shots are of them floating in the tank in there cups will get others later. 
First here is the tank picture:








Now my 5 healthy girls:
































The third one actually has a green color but it did not show up in the picture.
And here is my sick one I got that I am going to try to save. She has very little some what fuzzy fin left but seems to be other wise fine.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

The decor looks great!! Watch those girls though, darker colored girls (dark red, and blue) can be more aggressive.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

So far there has been only a little chaseing and puffing up from the small purple one chaseing the larger bluegreen one the bigger one just swims away but she does have what I think are stress lines when the smaller one chases her, and the smaller red one was huffing slightly at the bigger reddish one but they have now stopped. None of them have bothered the white spotted one that looks like Lola yet. How can I tell if its getting to be to much on the bluegreen one? Could you look at my post in Beta care about fin rot and let me know what you think.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I would let them be for a few days. Just monitor them. They are going to peck at each other for a while until they have established who's boss.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok I will just keep an eye on them then. Its mostly been just puffing up and chaseing. Its funny that the small ones seem to be the trouble makers of the group. LOL


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL that is funny!!!

I cannot WAIT to get some girls for my tank!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The blue/green one has stress stripes. There will be some nipping and chasing but, like doggyhog said, just keep an eye on them. I bet the littlest one will end up being the alpha. lol


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes she does the little purple one would not leave her alone at first but they are almost gone now since she has been hiding from the little purple one. The blue green and the white one are the calmest ones they just try to stay out of everybodys way. LOL


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

They all look great! Btw, are those pots siliconed together? They looks nice.

Aww, makes me want to add another female...


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you and no they are not glued together but they are heavy enough to stay in place. I did not want to glue them because I like to rearange things every now and then.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like the way the terra cotta pots are arranged.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you. I was not sure at first but the more I have looked at it the more I like it. I think I may get another pot though and replace the white holey thing in the middle on top. So far this morning I have not seen any flareing or chaseing so I guess maybe they figured out who was boss yesterday. LOL


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad its working out for you.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Pics of them all in there? Looks good!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Here you go Alex:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're so pretty!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you. The bluegreen one now has stripes running up and down her body instead of head to tail are these still stress stripes or are they something else? I have been watching them alot today and no one seems to be chaseing her.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If the stripes are vertical, they are breeding stripes. If they are horizontal then they are stress stripes.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh ok. Thank you. It was actually the purple one I double checked. LOL


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

Cute little ladies love the setting


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you Ivy.


----------

